# INFJ or INTJ



## hesperidian (Apr 29, 2012)

Depending on which site I take test I get different result. When I take what is as I think classic test I usually get INTJ but I need more time to finish it since every other word is not common used in English and I need to check it meaning in dictionary (English is not my mother language). But when I take test which is easier in means that is written by using more common words and doesn't have 5 options just 2 to chose like yes or no I get INFJ result.


I am organized, punctual, responsible. I like people generally, have friends, but some of them drain me out so I see them when I am in good mood, some of them are nice to be around in any time. I need time after to fill up, but not with all of them some of them inspire me and make me full of energy to try new ideas. 
I can aprocah people in large group, start&maintain small talk I am not to much shy but I dont like to be in center of attention of large group like in jobs of a lecturer or performer. 
I prefer meeting friends on one or with no more then 2 friends in same time. I am agreeable I can find some theme to talk with almost anybody, but that doesn't make me them my friends for friendship is needed more basic ideals and similar emotions or to say I need more similarity and other personalty traits to make a friend. I couldn't agree with some persons few times in my life but my husband says not to worry I can not like everybody. Lack of punctuality and organization seriously goes on my nerves, but since half of my friends are artist to that is something like a part of their character and I forgive them often because they are good and caring.
I like to see bigger picture. But I can focus on details in work. I love my work and when I get task all other stop being so important till it is finished. But even it is like that I am putting love life as most important think, and I have found my soul mate after years of searching and mistakes. I get very sad when I broke up but I never start thinking words like there is no one for me or I would never love again like some of my friends, instead of that I continue search hoping I learned from mistakes and that next man would be more perfect. 

I meet my husband accidentally but I never felt so nice in some relationship like it is now for already 3 years. He and some of my friends are ISTJ by chart we are not ideal for echoder but in real we make it great and he is not closed about showing me his feelings and I like that I always know what I am getting or the openness, he is even more organized and punctual then I am in some things in some am I. There is only few things we dont agree but they are not vital. As designer to me home interior is of high importance if it not all perfectly combined and beautiful I fell blue, he on other hand doesn't care about beauty at all just about things being functional example I sort books by color and shape of their binding (I am book designer&illustrator) and then from they theme, he dont care about color even dont see different in shades or design just the essence or the theme in them. I am angry when I am sitting at home when sun is shining outside so I walk alone or go out on coffee with friends, he would rather stay in side with no guilt that sun is outside and play game I love games to but I fell guilt when playing them in sense that I am wasting my time. I play mostly strategies that can help me learn something and rather read articles on internet about themes I am interested in then to play, but i understand addiction in games as a teen I have been truth itAnd about money we have for example same amount, when I was kid I saved some amount every month to buy thing at the end of year. But being influenced by western way of right away shopping and my woman part who like shop I sometimes spend 50% of my earning right away on stuff I need and try to menage with rest of money for food and bills and lay low till next month is near. And my husband is like me in teen years he saves every month a little in various pockets for different purposes then he spends it at the end of some time period of saving on think he wanted. We never take loans if we dont have for something we need we just wait to save it till we have enough and post phone wish only thing in which loan is assessable if our health were in danger and we should need money for operation then we would borrow it. I have cosines who spend all they have at the end of moth and after they complain even they have more money then me I usually make them financial plan but they rarely manage to stick to it. I live up in country which were under sanctions for years and I learned to save, to me seeing crisis in world now is nothing to what we gone thought. I am to emotional in love life. When it is alright and when I am loved I can continue and dedicate my self to work and art, if I am without special someone I am lost, I must love someone even just in on line relationship to feel fulfilled (this is about past now I am in happy relationship but I think that behavior is not changed). I dont know what more would be important to say I used some practical examples and wrote what I remembered.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

I can't really figure out your type based on what you said. But very often INFJs are mistaken for INTJs and INTJs are mistaken for INFJs.
This happens because INFJs can be extremely logical people. 

Keep in mind, everybody has emotions, not just feelers. But what sets feelers and thinkers apart is that feelers act upon their emotions, thinkers do not.


----------



## hesperidian (Apr 29, 2012)

I am logical in every day things, but I am not good in math for example. Interesting helping question do I do as my emotions or thinking (reality)...I am not shore...In work and study I get upset sometimes because my work needs to be changed by order of publisher or stressed because of short time for task but I make decisions by thinking and suppress emotions if I am angry I try to be diplomatic and not to show it, but my first reaction is emotional. 
But when I get new project I am eager to start it right away even when I have time for it so then I act emotionally I suppose...
In love life that is harder to define I am not shore mostly I act by emotion. Only when person is not threatening me well then mind overcome. example-
I tried to find positive sides in every day nagging in a past (from ex bf) I thought problem is in me because I am sensitive on nagging. It took me long time to decide to quit because then I was reading from which was about changing us first and when we learn to love we can love anyone on my example I totlay disagree.
 It seams I react emotionally in everything first but time&life learned me to control it and think true. Does that make me INFJ at the end...or I become INTJ


----------



## abryant103 (Apr 13, 2012)

you seem more of a feeler. look at INFP.


----------



## hesperidian (Apr 29, 2012)

Hm, I will, that is new idea I never got INFP on test sometimes INFJ and usually INTJ I agree with most I read about INTJ except emotions part it seams like it is not me totally...


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

AbioticPrime said:


> I can't really figure out your type based on what you said. But very often INFJs are mistaken for INTJs and INTJs are mistaken for INFJs.
> This happens because INFJs can be extremely logical people.
> 
> Keep in mind, everybody has emotions, not just feelers. But what sets feelers and thinkers apart is that feelers act upon their emotions, thinkers do not.


That isn't entirely true, afterall the feeling functions are rational and a person might receive a very strong emotion yet not act upon it for X reason. What is true is that feelers cannot separate their emotions from their evaluations, which come before actions. 

As Jung noted of an extroverted feeler he knew:


> "_But I cant think what I dont feel_" such a type said to me once in indignant tones".


On the other hand both unhealthy feelers and thinkers can act upon their emotions in a state of stress. 

For Fe this might be personified in the word 'hysteria' for Te this might come about in the word 'dogma'. Obviously this is just an example using the extroverted functions.


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

@Worriedfunction, good and valid point. But you haven't attempted to answer the original topic of this thread ;p


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

AbioticPrime said:


> @Worriedfunction, good and valid point. But you haven't attempted to answer the original topic of this thread ;p


Aha you have me there. I'll have to go over what hesperidian wrote.


----------



## hesperidian (Apr 29, 2012)

It is well written, it helped me I have strong emotions sometimes but I dont act by them I wait to calm down and take rational action.

I have read about other suggested type infp but I have just few things in common like how I see friendship that part is only one which is totally me.

But from real life I do sometimes have that hysteric:frustrating: reaction but (in few cases when things do not go as I planned I like everything to be as I prepared and I am not spontaneity enough) but it is very rare once in few motnhs.
If hysteric is feeling when you are desperate and feel like you want to cry of anger. It happened most often as teen but it continues now for things which are not so important to be so frustrated but I still am even if I know I shouldn't.

Life example - when I can not fit in summer clothes and panic because I dont have what to wear and I have to live home in an hour.
Maybe that is because I am woman:happy: but I have seen man act like that to in past or when computer isn't working and I have to send files and it crashes night before the schedule that was mostly 14 to 8 years ago when I wanted to crush it, now I have good computer and usually do things fast even if they are for tomorrow so I can menage some malfunction till date when work need to be done.


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

This can be determined by determining if you value subjective criteria or objective criteria more. 

You have to lay someone off. The company needs to drop a salary, or in one month it will go into the red and everyone will lose their job. Your two choices are:

Billy.. Billy performs a little under the expected quota. He misses deadlines and is a little error prone.He calls in sick once every two months. Billy is a little green, but does have potential upside. Billy is a considered a friendly person and most people like him. 
Billy's wife just had a baby.

Richard.. Richard is one of the most productive workers. His work is always up to and beyond standards. 
Richard is 2 years away from retirement. He inherited a decent sum of cash when his parents died and owns several properties which he draws income from. 
Richard knows he is good at his job and never lets anyone forget it. He is considered arrogant and abrasive by most other employees.

Who goes? 

Employees are: An expense that costs a business money. Employees are a resource that make a business money. 

Which do you agree with?

Intentions matter. Only the end result matters. 

Choose. 

Explain your choices.


----------



## hesperidian (Apr 29, 2012)

Interesting question hmm to me obvious answer is to keep Billy he needs money more. 
If I own a firm I would half pays to both of them and keep them for loosing their jobs. Even if I cant stand arrogant people he deserve a chance, no one should be left behind.

For example I gave my job opportunity to my of my friends last week because she needed money even more then I do and I already have enough for food&money for bills for this month. And even I know i shall probably regret it because she is always late.

This is not good question to vague me, because to many options crosses my mind I am hard to decide which one is right... 
Profit is never on first place to me but people, but again I would never get loan if firm would be in that bad position and if worker Billy wich I kept didn't contribute anything so firm falls apart that if it need a loan of any cinde I would closed it even if billy got baby... so I am not that good person as I hoped:-(

If profit was what i value I would do anything to get job at agency but then I would loose my private life because of overtime work(I been to agencies for 6 years steady pay no life, frustrations and boring work like text correction and less of inspirational design work) I want have times for my family&friends, my books, movies, painting, excersiese and most of things that interests me. 
I am not immune to money it frustrates me often but when I can get enough for food and bills I am content. 

*But again if it was medical stuff or nuclear plant I woudl keep only skilled workers there are other people life's at stake so for higher good, one if it incompetent must leave. 
In other profession with lower danger level I would keep worker with below average productivity. *

I read most of INFJ posts about how they think and what they love and I correlate a lot with almost every third post, but when I retake test few hours ago going true every sentence to see if I got it right I got even 10% more thinking function :-(


see here some quotes I feel like here






Originally Posted by *MooseAndSquirrel*  
_*You know you're and INFJ when...*_

-you can ride in a car with someone, not say a word the entire time but still feel close to them (and peacefully at ease)

-you hug or "shake hands" with a tree because…. do I even need to finish this sentence?

-you look at the stars and feel the overwhelming vastness of the universe - and it leaves you simultaneously awestruck and transfixed

-you can feel and "see" energy, particles etc.

-you find the fact of your existence in the world a wonderment

-you just _KNOW_ things in an unquantifiable way but you're almost always right on about them

-things that tend to make others freak out or react with panic you calmly but decisively take care of without making a big deal about it

-people call you sensei and think you're a wise sage but deep down you just feel like a fraud

-you see other people going about their day and wonder what life is like for them

-you feel "comfortable" being almost anywhere but you never quite feel like you "belong"

-you "get" and love those around in a profoundly deep way that you know they'll ever "get" and love you.

-the saying "above, below and all through me" has tangible meaning for you

-shows like The Twilight Zone, LOST and Contact are very real for you

-reading other INFJ posts on this thread makes you feel less alone :blushed:



This just one of many answers which witters same feelings I usually have. (I didn't get this part -only you can feel and "see" energy, particles etc.)


Other things that are written and sounds like I have said them








Originally Posted by *Vivid Melody*  
When you feel like you're running out of time because you can already picture yourself as an old person so sometimes you already feel like you're that up in age.



This is totally what I would sayin bold one which is for shore me
Originally Posted by *JavaJunkie*  You know you're an INFJ when:

-*You stop traffic on a busy road so you can rescue a (insert critter here!)* _in my case I rescue snails after rain, dog, various animals, I have cared of ill great tit for 2 years a hand feed it and also have had finches babies hand feed..._
-*You may enjoy cooking but always tweak a recipe in some form or fashion since you KNOW it will only improve it!*
-*Your animal companions "get" you when the rest of the world doesn't.*
-You were invited to join Mensa but declined because you are too shy.
-*Your idea of a fun day involves a quiet spot in the bookstore and a bottomless coffee cup.*
-You used to read the dictionary for fun as a child.
*-You get upset with yourself when you realize your life is finite and you'll never learn EVERYTHING.* -_Often._
-You were called labeled a deragatory moniker at some point.(ie;freak,geek,nerd,weirdo, etc.) - _people on last work called me Wiky shorten from Wikipedia because they thought I know all but I dont think so._
-Your internal clock is different from others and find yourself up late staring at a computer screen or slumped over a book. - _I am more morning type all my friends are wake till at least 3 am and me I get up in 6 am and go to bed around 23 so here is a bit difference_
-You were a hipster before it was cool and now that it is, you eschew that label._ I am not shore what hipsters are I like Victorian clothing._
-You obsess over getting an even number of points on this post.
*-You are a self-proclaimed "expert" in at least one field...Just ask and you'll prove it.*

I agree with many writings, I dont want to quote any more it would be to long tread...
Only thing that makes me different then most of INFJ here I dont write so well and inspirative, that why I copy-pasted quotes which guessed my behavior instead of writing my own and when I get emotional I wait to clam and act by reason.​


----------

